# Any same sex couples had treatment at St Mary's Manchester?



## KellynRach (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi wondering if anyone can offer any information as to what to expect. We are seeing Dr K Majumder. 

My Wife and I went to see our GP in August to see if we could get any help in TTC. My wife is going to carry. She was diagnosed with PCOS previously. He referred us to St Mary's in Manchester and about 4 weeks later we received our pink forms which we filled in and sent off. A further 4 weeks later we received a letter to go in for tests once my Wife got her period. In November we rang because we where going on holiday to America but she still hadn't gotten her period and just to confirm we still wanted treatment. Of course while on holiday she got it!!! (It had been 6 months since the last one) so we were a little concerned we would have a long wait until the next one. Luckily it wasn't too long of a wait and on 16th December she got it, so we rang up and on the 19th we went and she had all her bloods taken and an internal ultrasound. During which the nurse told her she had quite a few cysts but not to worry as we were in the right place to get sorted 


We are wanting to use an unknown donor. We are pretty sure this will be at our expense. Will wait to see where the consultant suggest we purchase this.



Kelly


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

many of the girls on the singles thread have purchased sperm from the European Sperm Bank or USA, so maybe ask some of them good luck


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi. I'm in the midlands but just wanted to say best of luck on your journey. If your wife has PCOS than you have a good argument for NHS funding as I'm pretty sure that's classed as a fertility problem. 

When we were considering where to get sperm from we thought about our 'future' child & if they wanted to look into finding him, we wanted it to be as easy as possible. So we went with our clinic's bank. There was less choice but we are over the moon with the result!


----------



## KellynRach (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.

Our clinic does have a sperm bank however it is NHS so I don't think we would be allowed it. 

On our forms it said we get two goes at IVF in accordance with pct guidelines (However no one has said that to us) and with the new guidelines I think maybe we may have to fund 6 IUI first. 

We shall see! only 9 days to go then hopefully we will have more idea of what to expect.

I can see why your happy with your results he looks like an adorable cheeky chappy.

Had my friends 10 month old and 4 year old today. Currently covered in baby food and my house looks like a bomb when off. Suppose we better get used to it


----------

